# Bombastic orchestral Christmas music!



## Durendal (Oct 24, 2018)

I’m looking for recommendations for Christmas carol albums played by a large orchestra, specifically arrangements and performances with a lot of power and energy - think frequent use of massive choirs, crashing cymbals, thunderous timpani rolls, piercing brass, and stinging strings! Basically carols played like they’re the 1812 overture. I was looking around on YouTube but didn’t quite find what I’m looking for, but I know this stuff exists because I’ve heard it often on the radio. I tried a recording by the London Symphony Orchestra, but it was way too sleepy and subtle. Can anyone help?


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Had I a sadistic streak in me I would heartily suggest the Trans-Siberian Orchestra's _The Christmas Trilogy_.









But since I'm a rather kind-hearted fellow, and because it is the holiday season and I'm in an especially favorable mood, I won't do such a thing. So you're on your own seeking bombastic holiday musical bric-à-brac.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

Durendal said:


> I'm looking for recommendations for Christmas carol albums played by a large orchestra, specifically arrangements and performances with a lot of power and energy - think frequent use of massive choirs, crashing cymbals, thunderous timpani rolls, piercing brass, and stinging strings! Basically carols played like they're the 1812 overture. I was looking around on YouTube but didn't quite find what I'm looking for, but I know this stuff exists because I've heard it often on the radio. I tried a recording by the London Symphony Orchestra, but it was way too sleepy and subtle. Can anyone help?


The Three Tenors Christmas? It's every Christmas carol sung and played as if it was a late romantic opera aria. Be warned: it gets old really really fast.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Durendal said:


> I'm looking for recommendations for Christmas carol albums played by a large orchestra, specifically arrangements and performances with a lot of power and energy - think frequent use of massive choirs, crashing cymbals, thunderous timpani rolls, piercing brass, and stinging strings! Basically carols played like they're the 1812 overture. I was looking around on YouTube but didn't quite find what I'm looking for, but I know this stuff exists because I've heard it often on the radio. I tried a recording by the London Symphony Orchestra, but it was way too sleepy and subtle. Can anyone help?


I thon this is a time foe reflection for lots of people, so what is bombastic, that said :


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

I have four Ormandy/Philly Christmas cd's that can fulfill the requirement. Here's a fun Halleluiah! with happy bombast


----------

